# Ford 335 power steering still leaking



## Rlwalters (Sep 18, 2015)

I recently bought a Ford 335 industrial tractor. It had a power steering leak on the column. I pulled out the whole assembly, put in the upper and lower seals and 2 new o rings. I reassembled everything and was very careful to get it right. When I fired up the tractor, of course the same gusher appeared, it is leaking between the valve body and conversion box? I am assuming the o ring there should prevent this but to no avail. Is something worn out, steering shaft? Where do I start? Thank you for any help!


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

"Where do I start?" If all the parts were serviceable and properly assembled, it wouldn't be leaking. Since it is(and was before) something was/is wrong. Just exactly WHAT is pretty hard to tell from out here. Assuming here, this is your first attempt with one of these valve/box units, you have yet to develop a "feel" for the valve, the wheel, and how the various parts interact during operation with the engine both off and running. Thus far you have made no mention of how well the steering actually performs. This alone may provide some clue as to where to go next. Following the "remove and assemble" procedure in the manual (which I assume you did), I guess the next step is to take it back apart and re examine the components in the affected area for something you may have overlooked. 
There are some springs, plungers, and spacers within the valve that can be(and often are) placed back in incorrectly, but I think that would affect performance, not necessarily produce a leak. 
It's been too many years now to remember the first one of those valves I took apart and put back together, but I know there have been more than one that had to be done twice to get it right. You missed something here, but at this point there's no telling just what.


----------



## Rlwalters (Sep 18, 2015)

The steering performed well before and after the seal and o ring replacement. The leak seems to be predominantly on the left side of the valve control as you sit on the tractor, no leaks on the right side which I assume is the return side. A ford dealer told me to consult his service manager as he felt it may be a pressure problem, crack or possible part defect which was not noticeable to me upon initial assembly. Thank you for any additional information and or suggestions. I don't want to perform this 3 times.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Pressure problem is doubtful at best. "Crack or possible part defect" is a maybe(and my best guess at this point), but here again, it's your eyes on the parts. 
"Perform this three times?" You perform it as many times as it takes, or you pay someone else to do it. Not a lot of choices here.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Quote: "I recently bought a Ford 335 industrial tractor. It had a power steering leak on the column. I pulled out the whole assembly, put in the upper and lower seals and 2 new o rings. I reassembled everything and was very careful to get it right. When I fired up the tractor, of course the same gusher appeared, it is leaking between the valve body and conversion box? I am assuming the o ring there should prevent this but to no avail. Is something worn out, steering shaft?"
__________________________________________________

Your post describes two different leaks. 1) PS leak on the column. 2) Leaking between the valve body and gear adapter box/assembly.

See attached diagram:

If the upper seal (item #28) is leaking, fluid will come up the steering column. Install the upper seal "lips down". Sometimes the steering shaft has a groove worn in it, and needs to be sleeved.

If the lower seal (item #7) is leaking, fluid will come out of the steering gearbox vent (item # 11). Install the lower seal "lips up". Had one case where this seal was installed "lips down" from the factory. DUH...I didn't check it....Penalty - do it over again.

If fluid is coming out of flange faces, the o-ring is leaking. Inspect flanges for damage or crack. Note the o-ring specifications: O-RING, 0.103" Thickness x 2.813" ID, Cl 5, 75 Duro . Check the ID and thickness carefully. Today's foreign manufactured equipment leaves a lot to be desired. 

As Fedup stated, your eyes must tell us where it is leaking. Clean it up well and watch carefully.

Another thing I have found is cracked hydraulic lines at the connectors. If this is the case, let us know and we'll tell you how to fix it.

Additional note: The adapter (item #5) can be broken (cracked) if the operator put the steering in a tremendous bind. Look it over carefully.


----------



## Rlwalters (Sep 18, 2015)

Ok, well thank you sixbales, it seems as though following the way the seals were installed upon disassembly was incorrect, the lower seal had lips down, not up. I corrected this and now seems to be holding. The supply line is leaking at the flare. I read somewhere that this is a double flare? Is that correct? Can a transmission shop repair this, or what do you recommend? Thank you again for your help and not replying like a grumpy old grandpa that is fed up with my questions


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

All of the hydraulic lines have *double flare* connections. If one is leaking at the connection, you can usually see a hairline crack. Make sure the flare nut is tight. The crack is a fatigue failure. I figure this happens once every 10 years or so, it's not a frequent occurrence. 

Get a small tubing cutter to cut off just enough to remove the crack.

Get a double flare kit (with directions how to use) and re-flare the tubing. This is pretty simple to use, but it is seldom required so you need to review directions each time. You can get these at your local auto parts store, or on ebay, etc. Cost $25 - $40.

You also need to get a flare nut wrench set so you don't bugger up the flare nuts using the wrong tools.

I took a PS line to my dealership for double flaring 25 years ago, and I felt that they robbed me. Since then I've done my own double flares. You can payout a double flare kit easily with one job.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

A couple of follow-up notes:

1. Due to the lower seal leaking, your steering gearbox has PS fluid in it. Supposed to be gear oil. There is an oil level check plug in the steering gearbox (see item #44 on diagram). You fill the gearbox to this level with gear oil. I doubt the PS fluid will have a negative impact on your gearbox, but it may be prone to leak out where gear oil would not. Your call.
This note is for future reference. Many guys are not aware of the fluid level check plug, so the gearbox fluid level never gets checked. 

2. Many guys use the steering wheel to pull themselves onto the tractor. BAD idea. Do not use the steering wheel to pull yourself onto the tractor. The steering column is not designed to handle the lateral load imposed, and eventually the upper seal will start leaking. I have trained myself (religiously) to get onto the tractor without pulling on the steering wheel. I haven't replaced the upper seal in my tractor in the past 25 years.


----------



## Rlwalters (Sep 18, 2015)

Yes the gearbox was full of power steering fluid. I soaked the majority of my it out with paper towels and rags. The previous owner filled the gearbox with grease, not gear oil, as the vent was replaced with a zert fitting. I don't suppose this should cause any problems and hasn't yet. The steering works great, I still had minor leak at the o ring and was surprised at how tight I had to put the bolts for it to seal. Thanks again for your help. Wiring up the new tractor gauge cluster is my next adventure. Gotta love the oldies!


----------



## sandtaz (Jan 16, 2009)

I have the same leak problem on my 3400. I assume that the info and diagram will be the same for my tractor. Thanks for the post.


----------

